# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  النيابه الاسبانيه تتهم ميسي بالاحتيال الضريبي

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*النيابه الاسبانيه تتهم ميسي بالاحتيال الضريبي:

تقدمت النيابة العامة للجرائم الاقتصادية في مدينة برشلونة 
الإسبانية اليوم بدعوى ضد كل من الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي نجم البرسا ووالده خورخي أوراسيو ميسي، بتهمة ارتكاب ثلاث جرائم بحق الأموال العامة من خلال إخفاء أربعة ملايين يورو في الإقرارات الضريبية للاعب خلال أعوام 2007 و2008 و2009.

... وتم رفع الدعوى، الموقعة من النائبة راكيل أمادو، أمام محكمة منطقة (جافا) في برشلونة حيث يقطن اللاعب الأرجنتيني.

وذكرت النيابه أن ميسي لجأ "من أجل التهرب من الضرائب" لإبرام عقود للحقوق الدعائية مع شركات صورية تتخذ من ببلدان معروفة بانها ملاذ للتهرب الضريبي مثل بيليسي في أوروجواي وبريطانيا وسويسرا.

وأوضحت أنها تأكدت من خلال التحقيقات بان عملية الاحتيال الضريبي وراءها خورخي ميسي والد اللاعب وكيل أعماله، حيث قام في 2005 عندما كان نجم البرسا لا يزال قاصرا، بتكليف شخص آخر بإنشاء شركة صورية وتم في وقت لاحق استبدالها بأخرى من أجل التهرب من الضرائب.

وأشارت النيابة إلى أن إيرادات اللاعب كانت تنتقل من الدول التي تستضيف الشركات التي تدفع مقابل الحقوق الدعائية للاعب إلى الشركات الصورية في الملاذات الضريبية دون خضوعها تقريبا لأية ضرائب.

كما أوضحت النيابة أن ميسي ووالده "حذفا بعض البيانات العامة في اقرارات ضريبية أخرى من أجل منع إدارة الضرائب من معرفة منح الحقوق الدعائية لشركات موجودة في الخارج"

وأشارت النيابة إلى ان إجمالي قيمة عمليات التهريب الضريبي للاعب خلال مواسم 2007 و2008 و2009 تصل إلى اربعة ملايين و164 ألف و674 يورو.

واتهمت النيابة في الدعوى، التي ينتظر الآن قبولها من القاضي المختص، ميسي ووالده بارتكاب ثلاث جرائم ضد الاموال العامة، بموجب المادة 305 من قانون العقوبات.

وينص القانون عللى عقوبة السجن من عامين إلى ستة سنوات وغرامة من الضعفين إلى ستة أضعاف، عندما تزيد الاموال المهربة من الضرائب عن 600 ألف يورو، وهي الحالة التي يمكن أن تنطبق على النجم
*

----------

